# anyone know anything or has experience with african spotted bush/leaf fish?



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I seen one at petsmart AMD fell involve with it but I'm very confused about them. I've read there are two different types of fish and one is smaller than the other and that's the one I seen and are commonly sold in petsmart. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They need frozen food and live food. If I remember right they are not beginer fish so if you are expeirnced they are for you.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> They need frozen food and live food. If I remember right they are not beginer fish so if you are expeirnced they are for you.


Yeah. I've read they really like guppy/fry and blood worms. 
And I'm also confused about.the experience level.
Some profiles say they are hardy, easy to care for and some what you've said.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When I typed it in I got this. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Ctenopoma_acutirostre


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

You could ask the people on the TFK side of the forum. I'm pretty sure at least one person over there has experience with them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> When I typed it in I got this. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Ctenopoma_acutirostre


Yes there is that one, which is the bigger one and I have nowhere near that much space. That is called the spotted gourami
But it lead me to.this link, which is the one I believe I've seen at petsmart. Well according to my research. 

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/African_Leaf_Fish


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> You could ask the people on the TFK side of the forum. I'm pretty sure at least one person over there has experience with them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I'm going to do that. I might as well be a linking member C:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I always forget how to do that.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I always forget how to do that.



Lol I can't figure it out either -.-


But I just did a water change and switch the decor up a bit. (Don't worry everything was thoroughly scrubbed with hot water and a toothbrush c
And I really need to add more plants. I plan on getting a lot more aponogeton and I want like two or three jungle Val and another sword. 

I was going to post a picture biut my internet connection is being pretty lame :/



Oh and what I meant by everything being scrubbed and soaked, I bring my dogs by these vacant railroad tracks and founds a nice piece of pipe and I soaked it all day after scrubbing all of the dirt off because it was pretty much buried.
And added another glass vase and fake driftwood.
I searched everywhere for a nice cool piece with roots but had no luck but the one I have would make a good moss tree C:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember the food you will need.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Remember the food you will need.



Is probably feed him blood worms and feeder Guppies but I don't think I'm going to get one because Im still confused about whixh one is at petsmart and I don't want to get a fish that's too big for my tank but I was thinking about it and I think I'm going to get some upside down cat fish and if I have room a kuhlie loach or two. I'm taking my time though. Don't want to make any mistakes again..


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a picture of the set up


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Synodontis_nigriventris They are both schooling fish.


----------

